# 39" - 42" LED suggestion required



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello fellow Shacksters,

I am looking for a new LED TV for my home. Have checked the market price for Sony, Samsung, LG, Toshiba and Panasonic LED ranging from 39" up to 42". However, due to higher dollar rate and Tax Rules changes, prices have recently shooted up and I am considering more towards 39" to 42" max. Considering the LED should have Full HD support, Wi-Fi (would probably land me in SMART TV range) or atleast file sharing features would help me with it.

I checked out few models and need your expert advise on the same.

Toshiba 39P2305 --> this seemed to be a good LED with nice clarity, without WiFi or File sharing feature
Panasonic TH-L39EV6D --> LED with file sharing WiFi feature however, this seems to be a basic model

Please advise some other model in same price range, if any. Both the models are around $750 in India.

I am looking forward to get Onkyo HT-S3500 and a BlueRay/PS3 to finish the trio setup.

Awaiting your suggestions...

Regards,
Karan


----------



## dduncan47 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, I recently bought a Vizio from SAMs club 39" and came with WiFi and is 1080p, works great and I'd buy again


----------



## dduncan47 (Mar 16, 2013)

Whoops, I didn't catch the "in India" part, sorry. Would still advise looking at a Vizio if they sell or ship to there.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello,

Thanks for the suggestion. However, any more details on Panasonic L39EV6D would be gr8...

Thanks,
Karan


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Panasonic plasma and the online interface Vieracast is....bad IHMO. If wifi and interconnectivity to the internet via your TV is important look at Samsung


----------



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello,

I ended up with Panasonic TH-L39EV6D. Got a good deal back here compared to Samsung or Sony.. So finalized the same. Lets see how it works.

Thanks,
Karan


----------

